# Erstbepflanzung Miniteich



## Talent (18. Juni 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe heute den ganzen Sonntag damit verbracht, meine Teichwanne einzugraben. (Das Loch hierfür hatte ich schon letztes Wochenende gebuddelt) Und ich bin glücklich!

So, jetzt muss ich nur noch Pflanzen besorgen. Und da dachte ich, dass ich mir hier vielleicht weitere Tipps holen kann. : 

Mein Teich ist nicht groß, ich schätze ca. 300 l. Einen Filter habe ich nicht eingebaut. Ich habe nach Rücksprache hier im Forum beschlossen, es über ein gute Bepflanzung zu klarem Wasser zu bringen. :beeten: 

Hat jemand ein paar Pflanzennamen parat, die er mir für den "Ersteinbau" empfehlen kann?

Schon jetzt vielen Dank für Eure Tipps.  

Beste Grüße

Christian


----------



## niri (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Erstbepflanzung Miniteich*

Hallo Christian,

für die Wasserreinigung sind mehrere Irisarten, vor allem die einheimische __ Iris pseudacorus (Wasseschwertlilie), die recht groß wird und gelb blüht, aber auch kleiner bleibende Iris versicolor gut, außerdem __ Kalmus (Acorus calamus), der sich aber gern ausbreitet, und von dem es auch eine sehr dekorative grün-weiß gestreifte Variante gibt. Sie können alle in Deiner Sumpfzone gepflanzt werden. Der schöne Frühlingsblüher ist __ Sumpfdotterblume (Kaltha palustris).

Sehr hübsch sind __ Hechtkraut (Pontederia cordata), __ Pfeilkraut (Sagittaria sagittifolia), Tannenwedel (Hippuris vulgaris). Problemlos und gut im Zaum zu halten ist flammender __ hahnenfuß (Ranunculus flammula).

Als Unterwasserpflanzen habe ich in meinen Miniteichen gute Erfahrungen mit Nadelsimse und __ Hornkraut gemacht. 

Und natürlich eine __ Zwergseerose, z.B. eine Laydekeri Hybride, oder Nymphaea pygmaea __ Helvola soll Dein kleines Wasserreich verschönern. Wenn Du mir sagst, welche Farbe Deine Seerose haben soll und wieviel Sonne Dein Teich am Tag hat, kann ich Dir noch gezielter eine Seerosenempfehlung machen  .

Liebe Grüße
Ina


----------



## Talent (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Erstbepflanzung Miniteich*

Hallo Ina,

lieben Dank für die Reaktion. Ich habe mir gleich einen Ausdruck gemacht und ziehe damit in die Gärtnerei )

Schöne Grüße

Christian


----------

